# Orphan



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

First saw the preview for this before either Friday The 13th or The Hunting In Connecticut, and was looking forward to it but forgot about it until now. Comes out a week from this Friday.






Orphan looks really good, as a fan of these types of thrillers, I'll probably see it opending weekend. Anyone else looking foward to this movie?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I saw it tonight. It started off a little slow, but wow what an ending. The twist is incredible, I'm still trying to wrap my head around it. The girl that plays Ester is a very talented young actress, and she plays that role perfectly. very creepy movie, defiantly buying on Blu Ray when it comes out.


----------

